# icloud en mode "chargement" trop long



## imac_001 (24 Mars 2013)

Voilà, je viens d'acheter mon Mac et j'ai un tout petit problème: iCloud est depuis plus d'une heure en train de charger (c'est ouvert et c'est écrit "Chargement..." avec l'icône de chargement, dans un petit cadre gris transparent), et le problème est qu'il me bloque beaucoup de choses, notamment "préférence système" que j'aimerais bien ouvrir... Aucun moyen de fermer l'iCloud, le seul bouton disponible est le jaune pour baisser la fenêtre... 
Bref, que faire ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## pierre22 (24 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,
Redémarrez


----------



## imac_001 (24 Mars 2013)

pierre22 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Redémarrez



Bonjour,

Rien n'y fait l'icloud m'empêche de redémarrer ou éteindre définitivement le pc


----------



## pierre22 (24 Mars 2013)

Tentez de presser les touches "alt" "cmd" et "esc". Forcez à quitter dans la fenêtre qui s'affiche.


----------



## imac_001 (24 Mars 2013)

pierre22 a dit:


> Tentez de presser les touches "alt" "cmd" et "esc". Forcez à quitter dans la fenêtre qui s'affiche.



Yes thanks Pierre hey hey


----------

